# Which Watch Friday...



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Today it's my newly acquired Seiko 6105-8110 courtesy of JoT...





















On a 20mm Steel RLT mesh bracelet ground down to the 19mm of the Seiko lug width... [A lovely watch





















]

Mike


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mike, does that mean its mesh Friday? ok... Doxa Sub600T Sharkhunter on Lonestar mesh for me


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

If it's Friday it must be this

*Rlt 29 4-4*


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sinn U1, just arrived in trade. No photos yet, but I like it so far!


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

Seiko Black Knight


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Rolex today


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Rolex for me too.......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT-24 Chrono for me


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

An ex-JoT titanium Samurai before bed







.

I'm not all "crap 'n' tat" you know







.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Today the newbie Hanhart 1939 re-issue hand wound.

Martin


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

It has to be my new piece........










and after all the soul searching I went through about Black vs White face, and my decision that I prefer the white face GMT......now I have been wearing the black face for a few days, its got to be the one! Such a classic looking scheme......I love it. I thought I aquire both versions and wear them as appropriate, but now I'm not so sure I can justify keeping the white face as I reckon it will only be worn for special occasions...more of a dress GMT watch now I think......then again, I've already spent the money, might as well keep them both as intended









Best regards David

Think I might take another piccy today, not happy with the hands on this one, need to get some reflection from the silvers surrounds on the hands to contrast against the face, difficult to achieve quickly, need to refelct off the hands but not off the bezel......oh well back in the studio today, and out with all the off cuts of white and black paper again







well it is friday.......I think I might even squeeze in a couple of offical jobs as well


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I feel like being a good Citizen today









So starting off with this...

*Citizen Dolphin Divers, NH8050-01LT, cal8200 21 Jewels*


















Still decorating









I`ve got to start on the bathroom later so I`ll swap over to this....

*Citizen 150m Diver c1970`s, Citizen `8200` Series 21 Jewels*










Love that Hanhart Martin and the Seamaster GMT David, I much prefer the look of these over the SMP300


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

My new (to me) 6309 today as it's looking to be a gloriously sunny one! Now I've properly 'started' my collection I finally feel I can start showing it off









(Pic courtesy of Doug Darter @ tz-uk whose watch it was before he sent it to me)










Thanks,

Andy


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

O&W Flieger for me. Changed it to one of Roy's kevlar strap which seems to suit it well


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Decided the Airman Vintage V deserved an outing today:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some nice wacthes being worn today









I am going to be doing a bit of work in the house







so have the Astina 1000m on


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Only arrived yesterday, so this is still firmly attached to my wrist:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Meetings for most of the day. A chance to show off this Bulova........



















Have a great weekend everyone,

Go All Blacks!!

Alexus.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

BC3+ For me today


















Cheers Mal


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

*Omega Chronometer Speedsonic F300 Hz* for me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo Hoo Hawkey!!!









That is spectacular!! Nice one


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Roamer Mustang Indinapolis (MST 473)*


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Orfina Royal Navy Military Mk2 * as it matches today's shirt - a nice light mauve sort of colour









It's also nice & comfortable in this warm weather - no sweaty wrists here


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats a beauty Hawkey........super smooth

Tried another here, now shows the silver hands much better


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

1999 issued CWC diver -


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Started today with this:










but will switch to


----------



## yak (Jun 18, 2005)

RLT-29 for me too:










Looks a lot better on the wrist but don't want to scare you with a wrist shot!!!

Yak


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I decided to stick with the watch that woke me up this morning.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This on this very humid day, the only watch/bracelet combo I have.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

yak said:


> RLT-29 for me too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Yak,

where did you get that bracelet, and is it available in brushed stainless?

Toby


----------



## yak (Jun 18, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> Hi Yak,
> 
> where did you get that bracelet, and is it available in brushed stainless?
> 
> Toby


Its only available in 20mm black plastic. The closest to SS I've found so far is this from Roy but I wanted it black to match the dial\hands:










yak


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Had this one for a few years now - won it in a competition in Germany. It gets very little wrist time - today is the first time I have worn it in months.










Apologies for the image quality - David Bailey I most definitely ain't!!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Its a handwound day for me...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This today but currently running on Singapore time







while I wait for a flight back home.










First time here for a while and I've missed it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

For various reasons I haven`t been able to start work on the bathroom so I`m having a lazy day ( to be honest I`m cream crackered







) anyway I`m still being a good citizen









*Citizen Newmaster, 17 Jewels*










BTW, does anyone have an idea what the movement calibre is?









on the left in this photo


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> For various reasons I haven`t been able to start work on the bathroom so I`m having a lazy day ( to be honest I`m cream crackered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac, Ranft's database suggests it is a Citizen cal. 1800 (1/2/3/4 or 5)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > For various reasons I haven`t been able to start work on the bathroom so I`m having a lazy day ( to be honest I`m cream crackered
> ...


Thanks John


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

PhilM said:


> This today but currently running on Singapore time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh now that's a really nice Seiko 6309-704x
















Mike


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Once again


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

K.I.T.T. said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > This today but currently running on Singapore time
> ...


Thanks Mike watch is from a one of our own RLT members, strap is from JasonM







Have to say that I'm really pleased with it. Got use to wearing large divers even on my 7.5 inch wrists.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Sinn U1, just arrived in trade. No photos yet, but I like it so far!


A rain shower early this AM encouraed me to get out and get some pics of the new arrival!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Now, are you sure its WR is up to it?
















Great photo of a great watch Colin


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Now, are you sure its WR is up to it?


B#$%^&*. Yup it's Miller all right 









Thanks, will work on some more photos of this very photogenic piece this weekend.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Another stunning photo Colin. Ive been attempting similar shots but probbaly cant get the shutter speed as fast as yours to capture the droplets... Great watch too..


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Yup, great pic Colin. The mood sums up the watch perfectly!









Jon, If I'm not mistaken, I think you should be going for a slower shutter speed.....


----------

